

Hidden warning message found in Samsung’s Galaxy tablet - exch
http://www.chipworks.com/en/technical-competitive-analysis/resources/technology-blog/2011/02/hidden-warning-message-found-in-samsungs-galaxy-tablet/

======
runjake
Summary: "IF YOU CAN READ THIS YOU ARE MUCH TOO CLOSE" etched onto one of the
internal chip's dies at a ridiculously small scale. Plus various other cartoon
characters.

Edit: Yeesh, what's with the downvotes? I'm just providing a summary for other
people who check the comments first, to catch the gist of an article quickly.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I must protest. 2 microns is not ridiculously small. _This_ , built by some
former colleagues, is ridiculously small:

<http://www.news.cornell.edu/releases/july97/guitar.ltb.html>

Though it is - god help me - nearly fifteen years old so presumably it is no
longer that ridiculous. [1] These things probably ship inside every iPhone by
now, or something.

Of course, none of this banter should lead you to conclude that the OP's chip
art is any less than _awesome_. Remember, it's not the microscopicness of the
equipment that matters, but how you use it. The colors are a very nice touch,
for example.

\---

[1] And I'm not even going to talk about those AFM folks, or the self-
assembled nanomaterials folks. They are just _too_ ridiculous.

~~~
ot
1 micron is not cool. You know what's cool?

~~~
petewailes
...a bicron?

------
Hoff
Microprocessor easter eggs aren't new.

Here are some of the existing menagerie...

<http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/>

<http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/chipshots/dec/index.html>

<http://simh.trailing-edge.com/dsarchive.html>

And then there's the classic "VAX - When you care enough to steal the very
best" that was etched (in Cyrillic) on the some of the MicroVAX chips:

<http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/pages/russians.html>

~~~
wisty
From your VAX link - it was written in Cyrillic, because it was meant to be
read by the inevitable Russian reverse-engineers. Russia lagged on chip
design, so they stole US chip designs for their own computer industry, and
told everybody they were original.

~~~
SupremumLimit
Interestingly, it's a word by word translation of the English phrase so it
doesn't make any sense in Russian. I don't know if those reverse engineers
would have guessed what it meant.

------
oozcitak
The cartoon chicken is Calimero: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calimero>

~~~
tonfa
This makes me wonder if they risk a copyright infringement lawsuit...

~~~
biot
I think under fair use provisions this might count as _de minimus_.

------
goemb
The dragon wants to become a firefighter =). It's an Italian cartoon and it
was also popular in Germany.

It seems that there is no English wikipedia page for this one.

<http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grisu,_der_kleine_Drache>

------
guelo
To me this is a sign of healthy engineering and management team that's
confident enough to have fun with what they're doing.

------
famousactress
The man playing drums looks _very_ much like Conan O'brien to me. Just saying.

------
preek
_a smiling hat-wearing hippo/dragon/whatever,_

Aka grisu the firefighter.

 _and last but not least was some silicon art showing a baby duck_

Aka Calimero.

Both popular series produced in the late 70s and shown in the 80s and 90s.

I wonder wheter I'm already too old or too young to know these..

------
slapshot
Is it just my copy of Firefox, or does everyone have to manage to hover over
and click on a 1x1 dot in order to change the images? Not very easy on a
touchpad.

Seems like a "Previous | Next" UI would have been much easier to use.

~~~
kragen
In Chromium the thumbnails were something like 20×20.

